# FEEDING aggression???



## CHI (Apr 29, 2003)

I've been wondering... how long does your p's take to eat (non-live) food when you give it to them?

include the following info too:

1. number of times you feed them daily
2. species of your ps, # of ps, and size of ps
3. if you have mixed shoal, tell me the usual feeding order....like who eats first, next...
4. amount of food you feed each time and how.. like a piece at a time or all at once


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I have a 4" black rhom and a 4" wild red belly.I feed them once a day in the late afternoon.I alternate feeding them shrimp,steak,krill and feeders once in a while.I drop in one piece at a time and they are at the top waiting for it so it gets ate immediately.I feed them about 5 or 6 pieces of food or a couple of small feeders ( usually guppies or tetras ) Hope this helps.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Feeders my P's Love them Meat and other stuff my P's Never tend to like it much


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Once every other or third day.

11. five super reds @ 3", 5 caribe @ 4-6" and one 6" yellow natt.(ternetzi)

Caribe and reds attack first. Tern eats at his liesure taking what he wants and when he wants, but not as much as the rest.

Hard to explain. Just enough so there is never leftovers.

*Moved to feeding discussion
*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have 5 reds
i used to feed them everyday at 8 oclock and they used to wait for the food 
they new it was coming
now i feed them 2-3 times a week max
they are alot more aggresive now when food enters the tank


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

1] Feed mines once a day.

2] 4/8"Caribas, 3/10" RB., 7" Piraya, 12"+ Tern

3] Caribas "always", Piraya, RB, then Tern

4] Raw foods, Feeders once a week


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

I have 6 rbp's and i feed them the same time everyday at 6 pm. But what i want to know is alot of people i know say fish have only a memory span of 3 seconds but my rbp's are waiting around 6 pm for there food. I would they remember if they only had a 3 sec span hey.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

I normaly feed goldfish twice daily,they usualy swim around and pick at them for a while, today i got a big tatpole from the Lfs and they destroyed immediatly, it was so cute, there belly's are huge.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

My 6 reds go into a frenzy straight away and don't leave a scrap. Sometime they have ate the food before i've put the lid down.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

1) once per day, usually between 9 and 10 pm.

2) 6 redbellies, 5,5-8"

3) the smaller ones usually eat first, because they are more active. The big ones step in as soon as the smaller ones are full, and stuff themselves without disturbance... If I haven't fed for a few days (for whatever reason), the big ones are the most agressive eaters, and will chase away the smaller ones.

4) I usually feed them salad shrimp, and toss them in one by one, to minimize agression and risk of injury. This way, all pack-members get their fair share. The amount of shrimp eaten depends, usually between 20 and 30, sometimes more, sometimes less...
Food never reaches the bottom, unless the fish are nearly full, and start playing around with their food (swallowing it, spitting it out again...)


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

I have 4 rb's (5"-6").

I feed them once a day (7pm).

The bigger of the 4 (not much bigger) eats first, and seems to scare away the 2 smaller ones. The 2 larger of the bunch eat together.

I feed them cut up smelt, salad shrimp (cooked), feeders once a month, and krill (w/ added vitamins). I usually feed them 2 (1.5 inch pieces of smelt), 3-4 salad shrimp, 4-5 feeders, and 2 cubed pieces of krill.

To finish what I drop in takes 5-10 minutes.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Well my little red bellies are about 8/9 weeks old so I'm feeding them a few times a day, pellets in the mornings and then either pellets, beef or feeders in the evening, I’m still figuring the little dudes out but they seem to be pretty aggressive, I gave them two fair sized gold fish on Saturday and they had them mostly eaten about an hour or two later, then yesterday i added in a few neon’s and two silver $'s just to have a bit of added decoration in the tank, ok I’m lying, i wanted to see if they'd last…they didn’t, the ps’ ate the neon’s and most of the two silver backs pretty much straight away, is this normal or did I get lucky ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

greebo said:


> yesterday i added in a few neon's and two silver $'s just to have a bit of added decoration in the tank, ok I'm lying, i wanted to see if they'd last&#8230;they didn't, the ps' ate the neon's and most of the two silver backs pretty much straight away, is this normal or did I get lucky ?


 Seems like a pretty normal response to me: _any_ fish in a piranha tank is seen as a potential mean, especially when wounded/sick/stressed.
Newly introduced fish will always be stressed out by the transport and acclimatization, meaning they are even more vulnerable, so your reds basically did what instinct told them to do...


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

-i feed them 3 times....one in the morning......one in the afternoon.....one at night
-3 2" rbps
-i give them like a half a cube of beefheart.....its usualy gone in a few seconds....once they see it....they rush out of behind the plants and rip it apart lol.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

1. Once per day

2. 14 P. Cariba (4-6"), 2 S. Rhombeus (7"-5"), 2 S. Irritans (both 4"), 1 S. Manueli (7"), 1 S. Medinai (4 1/2").

3. My bigger Caribas are my faster eaters...

4. I feed them shrimp, fish fillets, crab, beefheart...half finger size per fish daily and it takes about 30 seconds for them to eat it all...







!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

my 2" reds eat right away, my tern usually eats when everyones done.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

i have 4 5" rb's that i feed about 50 2" feeders twice a week and between those feedings i feed them pellets. My rb's are pretty picky eaters and they only eat pellets called jumbo min sticks by tetra. they usually start eating the pellets instantly before i have a chance to close the lid. the only problem i have with the pellets is it leaves the water a reddish color for hours.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

I have six wild red about 3-4 inches. They attack the food the second it hits the water. They really like krill and beef heart!!


----------

